# Who is faster, Beckie or Merlin?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The dogs sure are happy the snow is melted ! Having fun today.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

They are so cute. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So much fun to watch.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't know who is faster or cuter!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So much fun. I like Becky for speed and Merlin for cuteness.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I just got done commenting how I love your cute dogs’ pics on another post right before seeing this one. Now a video? Yesssss! And THANK GOD the snow season is finally over.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Porkchop said:


> I just got done commenting how I love your cute dogs’ pics on another post right before seeing this one. Now a video? Yesssss! And THANK GOD the snow season is finally over.


Ha Ha Ha ! Thank you !


----------

